# Grand Canyon, Colorado River Flows - February, March, & April



## GCPBA (Oct 22, 2009)

*Grand Canyon, Colorado River Flows - February, March, and April

*February 28, 2017 Update:

The release volume from Glen Canyon Dam for March, 2017, will be 720,000 acre-feet. Hourly releases during March, 2017, are anticipated to fluctuate between approximately 8,000 cfs in the nighttime and 14,000 cfs in the daytime.

The anticipated release volume for April, 2017, is 620,000 acre-feet with daily fluctuations between approximately 7,500 cfs in the nighttime and 13,500 cfs in the daytime.

The anticipated release volume for May, 2017, is 645,000 acre-feet. This will be confirmed in a subsequent notification toward the end of March .

Paul Davidson, Hydraulic Engineer, Glen Canyon Dam

_Bureau of Reclamation 125 S. State St. Salt Lake City, UT 84138_ _Ph: 801-524-3642_


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

Whatever the flows will be, we'll have a fun time boating through Grand Canyon not too long from now!


----------

